# Housse pour MacBook Air 11"



## CaBrAcHo (17 Décembre 2010)

Salut à tous,
je cherche une housse de qualité pour mon MBA 11", j'ai bien dit de qualité, suite à une déception de la part de Be.ez Allure Robe je ne sais quoi, un nom complexe pour un produit de qualité vraiment médiocre, ils sont descendu en gamme ces dernières années je trouve, Bref d'ailleurs celui qui la veut je lui vends volontiers, donc si vous pouvez m'énumérer toute les bonnes marques de housse comme Incase, More-Thing etc... Je suis preneur, merci d'avance de vos réponses! cool 
Axel


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

Moi aussi je suis à la recherche d'un housse adapté pour le Air 11"


----------



## CaBrAcHo (17 Décembre 2010)

J'ai ça


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

Non je suis pas intéressé par la Be.ez, je l'ai déjà pour l'iPad et je la trouve trop épaisse à cause de son système a moitié dur qui prend la forme


----------



## CaBrAcHo (17 Décembre 2010)

J'ai trouvé cette marque, connaissez-vous, qu'est ce que sa dit en terme de qualité pour ceux qui ont eux le produit dans les mains ?

http://www.amazon.fr/COOL-BANANAS-S...JED09P2XSEO&s=generic&qid=1292551363&sr=1-173

ou

http://www.amazon.fr/BANANAS-RainSu...JED09P2XSEO&s=generic&qid=1292551645&sr=1-169


----------



## taz_60 (17 Décembre 2010)

Pour en avoir utilisé de plusieurs marques, je peux te dire que malgré leur semi-rigidité, les housses Be.ez sont de très très très très loin les meilleures. Elle restes très légères, et ce sont selon moi les seules qui protègent réellement l'ordinateur. Comme j'étais casse cou à l'époque, j'ai  plusieurs fois fais tomber ma housse be.ez avec mon ancien macbook blanc (donc pas un modele de rigidité, et plutot lourd!) tantot sur la tranche ou sur le plat, de ma hauteur (1m90), et le macbook n'avait RIEN. Va essayer de faire ça avec les housse en pseudo mousse de 2mm (et je parle aussi bien des trucs pas cher que les Incase hors de prix qui ne protègent rien). En plus il y a plein de couleurs sympas. Et puis c'est une marque française (si ça a de l'importance pour toi!).

En plus les housse Be.ez pour Macbook Air sont plus fines et bien ajustées à l'ordinateur.

Vala vala!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2010)

OUé peut être mais moi je cherche une housse fine car après je la met dans mon sac donc si ya plus de place dams mon sac, je suis un peut deg, donc juste une pti housse qui protège un peut, après le sac fera le reste


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Janvier 2011)

JiX91 a dit:


> OUé peut être mais moi je cherche une housse fine car après je la met dans mon sac donc si ya plus de place dams mon sac, je suis un peut deg, donc juste une pti housse qui protège un peut, après le sac fera le reste



Idem, j'ai les même contraintes et donc la même recherche. 

Une suggestion ?

Je pensais à ça, quel est votre avis ?
http://www.amazon.fr/Cool-Bananas-E...5XBO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1295517783&sr=8-3


----------



## lolitta (20 Janvier 2011)

Je reposte mon message paru dans un autre fil de discussion:



> Pour ceux que ça peut intéresser, j'ai pris cette housse (fine et lègère avec en  bonus, une petite    poche arrière pour ranger les petits accessoires:  câbles etc..)
> 
> http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B003...ef=oss_product
> 
> Elle épouse parfaitement la forme du MBA 11" et ne coûte vraiment pas cher (moins de 13 &#8364;!)


Je recherchais la même chose que toi; juste une petite housse pour protéger un peu (essantiellement contre les rayures) puisque je la transporte dans un sac, et celle-ci répond parfaitement à mes attentes


----------



## JC484 (20 Janvier 2011)

est ce que macway à paris 9eme en vend vraiment? le site internet dit qu il y en a en stock, alors je voudrais pas y aller pour rien, ça coute cher le rer...


----------



## surfman06 (20 Janvier 2011)

En cuir =>

Ally Capelino: http://allycapellino.co.uk/

Norêve : http://www.noreve.com/langue/fr.html

Mulberry: http://www.mulberry.com/store/categories

J'ai testé ces trois marques, rien à redire sur la qualité de fabrication, l'usure, la facilité d'utilisation au quotidien, pour moi en tous cas au quotidien & quelque soit mon matériel c'est la sacoche Mulberry qui l'emporte, mis je conçois que celle-ci est très chère à l'achat.


----------



## JC484 (20 Janvier 2011)

j adore ally, j ai un sac a dos pour mon mbp 13 ao... il est vraiment tres bien... se lave bien aussi ( c est important)...


----------



## Doble (3 Février 2011)

Les fourres Incase sont aussi de bonne facture! Je viens de recevoir la mienne aujourd'hui et elle est juste parfait  Vous les trouverez sur l'AppleStore!

Bien à vous.

Doble


----------



## mistik (8 Février 2011)

Les housses, c'est bien, l'armure c'est mieux (ou tout du moins en complément de la housse), en effet ... le mba 11,6" (mais aussi le mba 13") est amené à voyager beaucoup et vraiment à être de partout notamment du fait de son poids tout riquiqui ... ma question est la suivante ... quid d'une coque de protection style Speck comme sur les mbp et MacBook ? 

Ce n'est pas tout à fait un HS, modérateurs ne me tapez pas svp !


----------



## David_b (8 Février 2011)

mistik a dit:


> quid d'une coque de protection style Speck comme sur les mbp et MacBook ?


Est-ce que ça ne va contre le design même du MBA ? fin et léger ?


Sinon, en ultra fin, y a ça (pas testé) : bodyguardz


----------



## flamoureux (8 Février 2011)

taz_60 a dit:


> Pour en avoir utilisé de plusieurs marques, je peux te dire que malgré leur semi-rigidité, les housses Be.ez sont de très très très très loin les meilleures. Elle restes très légères, et ce sont selon moi les seules qui protègent réellement l'ordinateur. Comme j'étais casse cou à l'époque, j'ai  plusieurs fois fais tomber ma housse be.ez avec mon ancien macbook blanc (donc pas un modele de rigidité, et plutot lourd!) tantot sur la tranche ou sur le plat, de ma hauteur (1m90), et le macbook n'avait RIEN. Va essayer de faire ça avec les housse en pseudo mousse de 2mm (et je parle aussi bien des trucs pas cher que les Incase hors de prix qui ne protègent rien). En plus il y a plein de couleurs sympas. Et puis c'est une marque française (si ça a de l'importance pour toi!).
> 
> En plus les housse Be.ez pour Macbook Air sont plus fines et bien ajustées à l'ordinateur.
> 
> Vala vala!



Assez d'accord. Après chacun fait ce qu'il veut mais on n'est jamais à l'abri d'un choc, surtout dans un sac. Pour ma part je ne prendrais pas le risque de transporter mon MBA dans une housse qui ne protège pas. A moins que la sac qui contient la housse ne soit lui même rembourré.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h58 ----------




David_b a dit:


> Sinon, en ultra fin, y a ça (pas testé) : bodyguardz




Testé sur iPad et iPhone, et vraiment *génial* contre les rayures. Par contre pour les chocs, ça ou rien...
Après (là ce n'est qu'une supposition), est ce que ça ne gène pas le refroidissement ?


----------



## surfman06 (8 Février 2011)

Je ne pense pas que le refroidissement, même si cela intervient, change énormément.

Suite au lien de david, pour ceux que ça intéresse pour la déco =>

http://www.tatskinz.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=macbook+air&x=15&y=13



(De mémoire, un des blogs des copains de david avait fait un test de ce genre de protection, à vérifier).


----------



## mistik (8 Février 2011)

David_b a dit:


> Est-ce que ça ne va contre le design même du MBA ? fin et léger ?


Oui certes, mais ça fait moins "_je suis un Mac donc je vaux cher donc volez-moi, volez-moi, volez-moi ou je m'envole tout seul_"


----------



## doremon35 (21 Février 2011)

J'ai la cool bananas citée plus haut (noir et vert), elle me convient parfaitement: fine avec une poche pour disque dur externe ou ipod MAIS ne protège pas des gros choc, mousse banale et pas épaisse


----------

